# What do you think of this Female?



## HorseCrazy3621

Thanks!


----------



## acurajane

I am no expert but i think that she is beautiful. is she your next possible pick or for breeding or ?


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Great! No, our GSD was stolen 1 week ago today, and we are buying a pup from this bitch. Our new puppy will have the same father, but this is a different dam, and the same breeders as our stolen GSD. Our stolen GSD, was a wonderful girl, we are in hopes this dam will throw us another wonderful dog.


----------



## pupresq

Was your stolen dog by any chance spayed? Even if not, stolen dogs do turn up again. I hope you're still looking for her.









ETA - I see she was spayed. Sometimes dog stolen for breeding that are already altered will get dumped quickly. Really, a week is not a lot of time. We've heard of dogs turning up 6 weeks later and a board member recently found one after a couple years. It's also important to make personal visits each week to every shelter you can in as large a radius as you can. Even when you post signs and file lost dog reports, the shelters get so crowded and the staff are so used to dogs that are never claimed, they may not realize she's your's.


----------



## EJQ

That SUCKS!!








Was your dog micro chipped? Very often they will show up at a shelter and these folks will check for a chip. I certainly hope this story has a happy ending.

By the way I think you made a good choice with the new mom - I like her. Please keep us posted.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Yes, Maya was Spayed, and I have put that on all of the posters I have out for her. We will never give up on Maya, she is microchiped also. We have taken a stolen report out on her, and all the vets, shelters, etc. have been notified, and yes I am going to the shelter everyday! I will never give up on Maya, we hope she will pop up sometime, like I said she is microchiped, and she has been reported to HomeAgain, as lost. We have done everything we can to find her, we are just left sitting here at home and waiting for that call "We have Maya"! 

Please don't think we have quit looking for Maya, if she ever turns up, it will be the best thing, our family loves her very much, my 5 year old son was Maya's best frined, and he misses her very much, hints why we are getting another pup from the same breeder.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Thanks EJQ, I too think she is very good looking! I really expect this pup to be prettier than Maya, now if she just has the brains Maya did....


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Anyone else want to critique?


----------



## jesmagmisty

I'm sorry about Maya. Just curious, who is this female? Looks familiar.
Robbie


----------



## WiscTiger

I really hope you aren't giving up on your previous dog. My goodness a whole week and you are looking at getting a replacement pup.

Also do you have permission from the breeder to post a picture of this female here?


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Wisc.Tiger, that was very rude.... You don't know me and I don't know you, but NO I've not gave up on finding Maya. We had plans before Maya being gone to get her a another GSD, as a playmate! My family misses Maya so much, and we fall in love with her, to the point, We have to have another one, and if Maya pops up "GREAT", then we will have our 2 GSD's! Maya was part of the family, my 5 year old cries everyday over Maya, so YES we need another GSD. Maya and my son were best friends, he won't even go outside since she's gone, she was his pal... My family has been so upset over Maya, that we needed something to look forward to, so we decided to get another pup. And just so happened that Maya's breeder's had a 1 week old litter...Same dad as Maya but different Dam. Our new pup is only 2 weeks old, we have a long wait, our breeder also knows how much we loved Maya, and wants to help us, the Breeder even put Maya as a "LOST DOG" on her website....How cool was that!


----------



## GSDOwner2008

I like that Dam as well. Hopefully Maya will show up again, and you will have your 2 GSDs.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Thanks GSdOwner, that would be GREAT!


----------



## Spitfire22

> Originally Posted By: Wisc.TigerI really hope you aren't giving up on your previous dog. My goodness a whole week and you are looking at getting a replacement pup.
> 
> Also do you have permission from the breeder to post a picture of this female here?


Would Wisc.Tiger like to enlighten the rest of the forum members as to an acceptable waiting period when adding a new pet to the family. Just so everyone is on the same page.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Thanks JAPD, I would like to know the answer to that too...


----------



## Xeph

I can see where Wisc Tiger is coming from honestly. Her reply wasn't rude IMO...it was an honest question. A week really ISN'T a lot of time to find a missing dog...it can take a couple of months.

I know if Strauss went missing I certainly would be looking for him for more than a week!


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

It seems as if no one listens to me on here! I haven't stopped looking for Maya, I went to 3 shelters today, and talked to one more GSD rescue...... I already stated that we wanted 2 GSD's! 

This is the most judgemental Forum I've ever been to.....


----------



## GSDOwner2008

I know it seems this way that a lot of people are judgemental, but it is online on a forum, and we have to get thick skins if someone says something we don't like. That being said, sometimes what someone comes off being judgemental or rude may not mean what they said that way. It's hard to see the context of one's words on the internet.


----------



## Spitfire22

> Originally Posted By: XephI can see where Wisc Tiger is coming from honestly. Her reply wasn't rude IMO...it was an honest question. A week really ISN'T a lot of time to find a missing dog...it can take a couple of months.
> 
> I know if Strauss went missing I certainly would be looking for him for more than a week!


For the love of God, please read the OP post again and note that is states she will NEVER give up looking and has done all anyone can possibly do at this point. I don't see where she mentions she only going to look for a week then give up.

Wisc Tiger is certainly entitled to her opinion and I respect that. But one shouldn't imply that the poster is cold hearted either. When I read the post this is what i got from it.

Dog was stolen, owner is heartbroken and is doing everything possible to find the dog. The family is very upset especially the young boy. They have also decided to add a new pup to family (eventually) their love for the breed has ensured that they always want to have a GSD in their home. 

And with some luck they will have 2 GSD's when their other pooch is found. Thats how I read it.

I agree that many veterans members here tend to be quite judgemental in some posts that really don't require it.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

JAPD, Thank you so much, you said it perfectly! Our home is so quite without the loud rummble of Maya's feet, and it is making us miss her even more. Like I said our new addition is only 2 weeks old, we have 6 more weeks before we get to bring her into our home. We have been greiving over Maya, to the point we can't think about anythink else. But when we decided to get another pup, it gave us something to look forward to..... And I still pray ever night that Maya will be returned to us safely, she was our baby! We will not give up on Maya, and with any luck we will find Maya, and have our 2 GSD's.....


----------



## Spitfire22

Keeping our fingers crossed for you in hopes that Maya is returned safely and your home is blessed with another GSD







+







=







ahead.

PS: To stay on topic, the female you posted about is very nice looking


----------



## Maedchen

I'm with Wisc Tiger 100%. If my dog went missing, the last thing on my mind would be to look for a replacement. Even if I planned in the past to eventually add another dog, I would not have the mindset to even get excited about another pup, but would be occupied day & night looking for my missing dog. I would never be able to just move. But I also have been grieving for over a year until I was over my males death, while other people were able to get another dog just a month later. Guess it just depends on ones personality.


----------



## Fodder

> Originally Posted By: JAPD
> 
> And with some luck they will have 2 GSD's when their other pooch is found. Thats how I read it.


except that wasnt explained in the initial post. i'll admit - my first take on the situation was - our dog was stolen a week ago so we're replacing her with a new one that will probably be prettier. BUT, since there was limited information, not until i read the OP's other thread and saw her follow up remarks in this thread... i now understand completely where she's coming from... and that is why i'm NOW deciding to reply instead of going with my first reaction. i'm not choosing sides at all, just explaining that i understand both points of view.

i also think that the OP is not just thinking of herself, but of her son. i've never had a dog lost or stolen so i cant even compare the mindset... however, after losing a dog of 17yrs i thought it would be at least a year before i considered another and 10 days later Tilden was in my life. even now i think of losing Gia and how the mourning process will take so long that I won't want another dog, but i really can't speak on that until it happens. every person, every dog, every situation is different.

*end rant*


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Yes, I agree, every person and family is different!







But I don't think I should be put down for my decision either....


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Thank you again JAPD, about my new choice, I too think she is a good looker!


----------



## Spitfire22

> Originally Posted By: MaedchenI'm with Wisc Tiger 100%. If my dog went missing, the last thing on my mind would be to look for a replacement. Even if I planned in the past to eventually add another dog, I would not have the mindset to even get excited about another pup, but would be occupied day & night looking for my missing dog. I would never be able to just move. But I also have been grieving for over a year until I was over my males death, while other people were able to get another dog just a month later. Guess it just depends on ones personality.


"I'm with" sounds so much like a tag team match, when it shouldn't be. Also she isn't looking for a "replacement" nor is she "just moving on" as you put it. She is in fact planning an addition, not a replacement and she is in fact still looking and has plans to continue looking for Maya, NOT just moving on as you put it.

You don't know this person, why not comment on female she posted rather than pretend to know what her and her family are thinking.

Again, READ the post and quit trying to READ her mind.

Geez, why do so many posts have to get derailed by people who think they know better, or, if it was me I would have to wait at least a year to get another pup. Who cares.


----------



## WiscTiger

I have my thoughts on this. Just me personally but I would wait for a while. Hopefully my dog would be found and I would want his/her home coming to be a happy one that they remembered.

What if the lost/stolen dog needs extensive medical treatment. Having a new puppy under foot might not be the happiest thing for the first dog.

What if the lost/stolen dog was god forbid abused and needed time to adjust to being home again. A puppy under foot may not be the best thing.

I understand about the child, but this would also be a good learning experience. We keep working to find Maya and after a few months if we don't find her then we can look for another pup. 

These are just MY thoughts. 

Val
Wisc.Tiger


----------



## WiscTiger

Oh one more thing....

You never did answer my question if you had permission from the breeder to post the picture?


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

I quit talking about this, this is crazy, I posted about this female, not..."Is it time to get another family pet?"

And I got the pic of the female from Pedigreedatabase.com, not the breeders site. I didn't know I couldn't post a pic of her, I just wanted to know what you guys thought of this female...That's all, and I has came to this?!?!?!?!

Thanks to all who have been nice to me, and for all that I think has alittle bit too much of an opinion...Get a life, You remind me of a bunch of teenagers, voicing your opinion whitout knowing the REAL situation! I am really a very NICE person, not someone who doesn't care about my animals.... We achutly have a farm with horses, goats, 2 cats, and now I need my GSD. Our place is too empty with Maya being gone, and my 5 yr old son as taken this VERY hard, but guess what, he is excited about the new pup, but also talks about Maya everyday, I am even taking him with me to help look for her, like the shelters. We live on a small farm that sits on 5 acres, I am sure we have enough room for 2 GSD's. You don't know me and I don't know you guys, but geezz, let it go, this wasn't what I wanted to talk about......

I QUIT, I will not talk about this anymore!


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

And again THANKS JAPD! You have made me feel welcome here!


----------



## GSD07

> Originally Posted By: HorseCrazy3621
> And I got the pic of the female from Pedigreedatabase.com, not the breeders site. I didn't know I couldn't post a pic of her, I just wanted to know what you guys thought of this female...That's all, and I has came to this?!?!?!?!


This section is called 'Critique MY Dog' and not somebody else's.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

I apologize, but I have also saw others one here ask opinion on other peoples dogs too, I didn't know I couldn't! People have also asked about breeders, isn't that the same thing?!?!?!


----------



## Spitfire22

> Originally Posted By: GSD07
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted By: HorseCrazy3621
> And I got the pic of the female from Pedigreedatabase.com, not the breeders site. I didn't know I couldn't post a pic of her, I just wanted to know what you guys thought of this female...That's all, and I has came to this?!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> This section is called 'Critique MY Dog' and not somebody else's.
Click to expand...

Outstanding reply! give yourself a hand for such a insightful response.







[/img]


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Thanks!


----------



## Spitfire22

Hi Horsecrazy3621,

You are correct in that there have been other pics posted here of dogs not necessarily owned by members on this forum. Normally this section is used for people wanting a critique on their own dog.

However, I don't see many people having a problem with a new member posting something in a wrong forum without knowing better. Well, most people anyways.

Good Luck


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Thanks JAPD!


----------



## suerenn

HorseCrazy3621 - I really think the new mom is pretty. Are you going to get a male or female puppy? I totally understand the need for the excitement for your family. It doesn't take away the pain, but it does help focus on life again and give you a reason to look forward to something. Different circumstance, but been there, done that. 

I have also been following your posts about Maya. I cannot imagine what you are going through. Here's to hoping you find Maya soon.

P.S. By the way, when you do get your new puppy, please post pictures on the Pictures Pictures Pictures forum. Look forward to seeing them.

Good luck.


----------



## chruby

> Originally Posted By: XephI can see where Wisc Tiger is coming from honestly. Her reply wasn't rude IMO...it was an honest question. A week really ISN'T a lot of time to find a missing dog...it can take a couple of months.
> 
> I know if Strauss went missing I certainly would be looking for him for more than a week!


I'm not going to comment on rude or not but it seems the OP is doing everything possible to look for her Maya and as she stated she will never give up. I can't imagine not having my pack let alone not having any GSD in my home. I find nothing wrong with her looking to replace the hole she feels as long as like she said, she is still looking for her Maya.









BTW- I am so sorry that happened. Just curious of the circumstances of her being stolen? That is VERY scary.


----------



## chruby

Never mind, I looked it up. She was taken from your yard. I am assuming you do not have a fence or where they bold enough to go open the fence.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Thanks everyone, I am glad there are a few on here that understand my situation. 

I am getting a Female, I seem to like Females better, I've had bad luck with males..... And YES when I get her I will post pics of her, I have to brag on her ya know!!!!! LOL I hope I will be able to post pics of her and Maya together, wouldn't that be GREAT!

We achutly have been installing an Underground invisable fence, we are about 1/2 way, and this happens.... We are fencing our entire place which is 5 acres, and it's taking a long time. But now we are looking into putting up a chainlink fence just around our home. I was home when this happened also.... We live way out in the country through some woods, which is very private, no one would of seen a thing here. Another mistake I think I made was I had a GSD decal on my truck with Maya's name on it....Anyone could of followed me home, and would of known her name, which would make that person nice, cause they knew her name. I won't do that again. 

Please keep an eye on your babies.


----------



## Betty

About 2 years ago in North Florida someone was stealing a LOT of dogs. Out of kennels, fences and vehicles. Several times the same vehicle was described.

It was scary. I could not believe that in the country where you are kind of expected to shoot trespessers, people were going to such lengths and really risk to get dogs. Broad daylight too in a lot of the cases.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

I have alerted everyone around here, maybe that is what is going on, Maya was spayed, but I was thinking maybe they were going to try to breed her????? So when she doesn't come into season, hopefully they will turn her loose, and I will then find her....I hope!

Yes, we do have rifles, and I would use one, I have had to run off traspassers before, and threatin to shoot. My hubby achutly just went and had our 12G shot gun fixed (needed some work) since Maya's incident! I WILL NOT TAKE ANYMORE CHANCES!


----------



## chruby

So Maya was not the barker type? My Maya would no way in **** let someone on our property let alone get their hands on her or at least I can only hope.









Do you know if there have been other dog thefts in the area?


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

No She didn't bark much.....She was so nice, she loved everyone! We raised Maya to LOVE everyone, she didn't meet a stranger. She was only 1 1/2 yr old, and she was just starting to become protective of us, we were hoping as she aged she would get more grit to her.

We haven't herd of any thefts in this area.....


----------



## suerenn

> Originally Posted By: HorseCrazy3621Thanks everyone, I am glad there are a few on here that understand my situation.
> 
> I am getting a Female, I seem to like Females better, I've had bad luck with males..... And YES when I get her I will post pics of her, I have to brag on her ya know!!!!! LOL I hope I will be able to post pics of her and Maya together, wouldn't that be GREAT!


I do fully understand. And YES it would be wonderful if you would be able to post pics of both Maya and the new pup together.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

You guys are great!!!


----------



## EastGSD

I think the female you posted is very attractive. She is a nice size, good proportion, coat and bone.







Nice girl. Can you PM me the breeder? Good luck on finding Maya!!


Cherri


----------



## JakesDogs

Hey R - I'm no expert by any stretch of the imagination (I thought stacking meant a toy-chasing puppy pile-up). Anyway, for whatever it's worth, I think this girl is beautiful. I'm a little biased - if you made her hair longer and added bulk, she'd be close to BearBear. 

Hopefully, everyone who knows Maya's story and of your loss will put forth an effort into bringing her back home, even if only a simple wish or prayer. I will wish too that your new pup brings joy back to your heart and gives you the strength to go on searching, however long it takes.


----------



## Mom2Sam

I am so sorry that your dog was stolen, that has been one of my fears with our new dog. I don't know what I would do without Samantha, and we have only had her for a little over a month. I hope you find Maya or she finds you again. Good luck with the new pup. I know how you must be feeling. One of my cats that I loved dearly disappeared in January and I cried and cried for so long. I am still upset over it and think about him everyday. My family misses him so much. Different species I know but the same feelings of loss. Take care and good luck in your search and with your new puppy! By the way the female that you posted is beautiful, I bet the puppies are so sweet and kissable lol.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Thank You all, Still no Maya, it seems as if she has dissapeared into thin air. It's been over 3 weeks now, I just pray she is ok, I hate the feeling of not knowing what happened to her or what is happening to her. Thanks to everyone for your kind words.

Also our new puppy is 5 weeks old today, not too much longer b4 she gets to come home, we can't wait to have the feeling of a GSD in our home, the running of those big feet, and seeing those crazy ears..... LOL We miss Maya so much, but it's also nice to have something to look forward to!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## leigha33

I am dearly sorry about your Maya. Dogs have been known to show up years after they went missing. so don't give up! You'll be getting your new baby soon that will keep you busy for awhile!


----------



## k9sarneko

I am so sorry that Maya was stolen. I can not imagine what your family is going through right now. Its bad enough when our beloved furry friends cross to the bridge, its another totally different kind of pain not knowing what they are going through, not understanding where their family is. My heart breaks for you and your faminly. 
I hope that the new baby will bring a little joy and that maybe she and Maya will be posted together in the not to distant future.


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

Thank You k9, your right, we are left not knowing....and that's the worst part, at least when they cross over, you know where they are....

We do now have a new baby, she is almost 11 weeks, and boy is she a handful...lol, I will have to post pics of her soon! She has filled that empty spot though, but she's still not Maya, but we will grow that bond with her, just as we did Maya!


----------



## GSDOwner2008

We need pictures soon! We want to see the adorable new pup you have!


----------

